# Is USC that much better than UCLA?



## LoveFilms (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm looking at the UCLA campus and I absolutely love it, more than the USC campus. However as everyone knows USC is renowned to be better than UCLA. So my question is, would I be really stupid in applying for UCLA and not USC because I like the campus better? Although to be fair, I think environment plays a big part in your every day life, possibly determining your working ability, among other things.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 20, 2009)

There's a lot more to each program than their campus.

And I don't think that it's necessarily that USC is better than UCLA or that UCLA is worse than USC, or any of the top film schools, actually.  Not at all...they're just different.  It's the best program for you...and I would suggest you do a lot more research on that to figure out exactly what factors will be most important for you.


----------



## LoveFilms (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, I guess you're right


----------



## Geiver (Dec 2, 2009)

Whoa, I'm pretty sure UCLA is just as good as USC. Party foul!


----------



## km467 (Dec 6, 2009)

Before deciding, you might want to check and see whether the massive budget cuts to the UC system are going to affect UCLA.  I know all UC campuses had to conduct massive layoffs and hike tuition by 32% this year--you should see if the graduate film program has been affected.  I know most/all programs have had at least a few faculty fired, and some budget slicing, so I don't think the film school would be completely immune.


----------

